# Export and sort using Date Time Original in LR CC



## UKnomad (Apr 16, 2017)

I am trying to create a folder by exporting a selection of photos. However when I do, there doesn't seem to be a way to sort/view them by the date they were originally created
When exporting I have tried various options including 'all except camera and camera raw" but they still end up being sorted by the date I exported them - 'today's date in effect.
Help please - I want to be able to view them sequentially ...in date taken order


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2017)

Finder only offers date sorting on file by Date (Last Opened, Added, Modified, Created) The file was created when the Export process created it.  Open one of the exported file in Preview and choose the inspector tool opened to the EXIF tab. There toy will find the DateTime Original (which is a field that is applicable to files that are of the Image type.  
If you want to view then in DateTime Original sort order, then sort them that way in LR before you export and choose to rename on export using a naming convention that includes a sequence value.  Then you can sort in Finder on File name.


----------

